# Fluke 1507 vs fluke 1587



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Its probably time for me to upgrade my megger, so I would like to know too.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

I had a1507 but had the display fail a couple times which I heard can be an issue. Liked it otherwise but when I bought 3 1587 for my service trucks the guys gave great feedback on it and liked it was more functional. I still have the 1507 and works great after the second screen repair.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Never had an issue with our 1507's. I do like the 1587 though and have been contemplating buying one......just need a reason to justify it to myself now.


----------

